# 6 months, how tall?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike was about 20" at six months. This was also when he started a huge growth spurt. From 6 months to 1 year he jumped to 24", where he topped out.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

is he registered?


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Roo is KC registered (Kennel Club in the UK) and its hard to measure him, but he is 6mo's on 12th Feb and measures about 19 inches tall.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oooh, I have to jump in!
Registered only means both parents were purebred golden retrievers, nothing more, nothing less.
A lot of registered goldens don't even begin to be to the standard. A lot of unregistered goldens are very well to the golden standard. The registration means nothing in terms of health, temperament, or any other quality!




MyCodyBoy said:


> Does anyone have a 6 month old? If so how tall is your pup and is it male or female and are they registered or not.
> 
> I was at the Dog park yesterday and ran into a nice lady who had two females who were about 2 years old. Granted they are CKC registered and mighty gorgeous I might add. But Cody was as tall as they are and he is only 6 months old. He isn't registered so I knew I was getting a dog not to standard.
> I had actually never seen a "real" registered golden before that fit the breed standard, and I have to say I was quite impressed with the look of them. I love my Cody to bits but it is amazing how different Goldens look from one another when the breed isn't kept with breed standards.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> is he registered?


Sorry I missed your question. Hotel4dogs is right though. It doens't matter. Ike is, and is at the high end of the standard at 24". How tall is your boy? My first Golden Sam was a huge boy. At six months he was 24" and 60lbs. His peak adult weight was 103lbs and about 27". Well over the standard. I didn't care, he was my canine soul mate. I figured he needed that huge body to encompass all his goodness and love. You also mentioned that Cody was taller than 2 year old females. Females are smaller than males typically, and they may have been small females. Don't worry about it.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> oooh, I have to jump in!
> Registered only means both parents were purebred golden retrievers, nothing more, nothing less.
> A lot of registered goldens don't even begin to be to the standard. A lot of unregistered goldens are very well to the golden standard. The registration means nothing in terms of health, temperament, or any other quality!


thank you for clarifying. Now I am even more confussed. Why would anyone pay more for registration, so they can show their dog and nothing else?

Cody is big. I weighed him yesterday at the vet and he was 60lbs exact and if I measured him right he is about 22-23inch tall.

Am I being delusional to think he wont grow much taller, lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

People pay more for the registration sometimes because, yes, they plan to show the dog. 
Sometimes it's because it guarantees that the parents are, in fact, purebred dogs. I know there's been a thread going about someone on the forum who bought a dog that was supposed to be a purebred golden retriever, and it turned out that one parent was a poodle. 
And a lot of times, I think, it's just because they THINK the registration is guaranteeing something that it isn't at all. You thought so, right? A whole lot of people think so! 
And no, he may not grow a whole lot taller. Or he might. But I know you're going to love him to pieces either way!




MyCodyBoy said:


> thank you for clarifying. Now I am even more confussed. Why would anyone pay more for registration, so they can show their dog and nothing else?
> 
> Cody is big. I weighed him yesterday at the vet and he was 60lbs exact and if I measured him right he is about 22-23inch tall.
> 
> Am I being delusional to think he wont grow much taller, lol


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Some people just want to be able to say they have a "purebred" and others dont necessarily want to show, but to compete in other things (agility, obedience, drafting, field trials). But yes, registration only means "purebred" and nothing more.

That said, some dogs spurt younger than others. Paige did. There is no height exception for puppies (in AKC or CKC but dont know about anywhere else). I have chosen not to show my dogs unless they are within standard for height (or within a 1" allowance either way). Many 6 mth old puppies aren't within the height standard, but some are. Sydney wasn't quite. Paige was (well, I didn't enter her until she was 8 mths, at which point she was within the inch). I started to panic a bit with Paige thinking she might end up too tall (she is, but only by 1/2" or so, so still within the allowance). I'm not sure though that I've seen a dog that's full grown by 6 mths so I'm thinking he will probably get taller yet and certainly will fill out. Full grown, Sydney is 21 1/2 and Paige is 23, but they're girls. You are right though, it is pretty amazing how "different" they can be. BJ


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh I do love him not matter what. But I am still very impressed with the look of a true standard Golden and I can truly appreciate the hard work breeders put into keeping that standard.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

When you speak of how tall they are at a certain age, are you measuring at the top of the shoulder?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> thank you for clarifying. Now I am even more confussed. Why would anyone pay more for registration, so they can show their dog and nothing else?
> 
> 
> It's so you can show or compete with your dog, yes, but you can do some of that without papers as well. In general a puppy that is registered will be coming from parents who have had health clearances, the parents will have been selected to improve on traits for the next generation, and the breeder will be a support line for the new owner for life. Compared to an unregistered breeder who is more likely to not do health clearances, select the parents based on who's intact and around (and the same breed usually but not always), and is more interested in making a profit on the pups.
> ...


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Trids said:


> When you speak of how tall they are at a certain age, are you measuring at the top of the shoulder?


the shoulder blade or the top of the back? I measured him to the top of his back.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

My boy is 22 inches at six months. ^-^
He is AKC registered, but he comes from more working lines than conformation lines.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

do conformation lines tend to be shorter?


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Conformation Goldens are usually bigger boned, longer, and heavier.
Working/field lined Goldens tend to be smaller, more slender boned, and longer legged.

I believe working Goldens are generally a tad taller?
_(Please correct me if I am wrong, I'm not quite confident that they are taller.)_


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a 6-month-old boy. He is very tall, but I don't have an exact measurement as of right now.


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

My female was born 8/8/08 and she is currently 20 inches...she is registered


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

Take a look at my AKC registered Golden Retriever.....

Obviously he is not purebred. In fact he looks just like a Yellow Lab. He was a BRB mixup and I did not realize until I had already sent in the AKC paperwork. Mother is purebred Golden and father is a traveling salesman. It doesn't matter since I love him to pieces.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

When Shelley my female was 6 months old she was about 20 inches from foot to back now shes 10 months as of tommorrow and is 21-22inches from foot to back. Shelley is on a main registration but is spayed.


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

Zack will be 5 months on the 20th, he is 40# and 21" to the top of his back.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Brutus will be 7 months on Saturday (the 21st) and he is 24 inches from foot to top of shoulders and around 60 lbs. He's going to be huge!


----------

